# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Cho em hỏi về cái khớp quay này ạ.

## meomu

Tình hình là em cần tư vấn về cái khớp quay này quá mà cái nick cũ chắc bị sao í mà không up bài được ạ. Thui thì mạn phép ác min em lập nick này em hỏi tẹo ạ.

Nhà mình có cụ nào rành về cái khớp quay này tư vấn giúp em tẹo ạ.

Nhìn qua thì nó như thế này :




Phần trên chỉ là cái thùng, có cánh khuấy chọc từ dưới đáy lên, mục đích là trộn búa xua các thứ trong thùng cho nó đều ạ.

Phần số 5 là cái trục xuyên từ dưới lên, đầu dưới sẽ lắp vào động cơ. Tốc độ quay khoảng 2800v/ph.
Vật liệu là inox.

Em thắc mắc là cái khớp này nó có 1 đường nước vào làm mát và 1-2 đường nước ra chi đó. Cái máy này thì em lắp nhiều rồi nên vụ đường nước làm mát thì chắc chắn là có, dưng mà tháo ra xem bên trong nó kết cấu như thế nào thì chưa bao giờ em táy máy tháo nó ra cả ạ.

Nhà mình có cụ nào biết về cái kết cấu làm mát này không ạ ? nhìn trong hình thì chẳng lẽ nó bơm thẳng nước vào vòng bi ạ ? Hay là nó dùng vòng bi inox ạ ?

Toàn bộ cái thùng, bệ và trục đều là inox cả các bác ạ.

Nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em để em hỉu hỉu tí, đầu tuần em định tháo 1 con ra xem mà đến bây giờ vẫn chưa hỉu giề về lí thuyết thì sợ hỏng hết cả bánh kẹo ạ

Em củm ơn

----------

